# Pulled pork chili



## dennis s (May 30, 2012)

I smoked a 5lb pork shoulder and made some homemade chili on Sunday. I saw jrod62 recipe for his homemade chili and had to give it a try. The chili turned out awesome, everyone loved it. Thanks jrod62 I will be putting it in my recipe binder for future smokes. We are going camping in July and will probably do a chili feed. Sorry for no Qview.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 30, 2012)

Sounds good! I gotta find his recipe and file...might give this a try during hunting season.

Remember next time


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 30, 2012)

Share the link again so we can reference for future searches. Thanks.


----------



## chowderpants (May 31, 2012)

I think this is the post being referred to

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117089/pulled-pork-chili-and-2-butts-on-the-smoker-today


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks, ah yes, I remember that tasty post.


----------



## jrod62 (May 31, 2012)

Dennis S said:


> I smoked a 5lb pork shoulder and made some homemade chili on Sunday. I saw jrod62 recipe for his homemade chili and had to give it a try. The chili turned out awesome, everyone loved it. Thanks jrod62 I will be putting it in my recipe binder for future smokes. We are going camping in July and will probably do a chili feed. Sorry for no Qview.



Glad you like it. My wife had me cut back on the chilli power . ( she don't like it hot) but her friend love it as is .


----------



## dennis s (Jun 3, 2012)

Ya the next time I make it I'll cut back on the chili powder also. Thanks


----------



## dnic (Jun 22, 2012)

Did you smoke the chili also or just add smoked pork to chili you made on the stove top?

I'm going to do this after my smoke on Sunday also.


----------

